# Pixelated Image when Zoomed in on photoshop!



## madisonofriel (Apr 19, 2015)

I am getting extremely frustrated with this.
I just got photoshop CC (not sure exactly which version) and have been using it, and usually when I open a photo and begin to zoom in to the face of a portrait as it zooms it looks pixelated, and then clears so on and so forth. But now instead when I zoom in, it does not clear up it just looks very pixelated the more I go. It is the same image that I worked on before, and I have not made any settings different. It does this for every photo.
I was looking into "Display Performance" But I cannot seem to find how to change that. 
Why is it doing this?
How can I fix it?
And totally off subject, What is the latest version of Photoshop called? is it CS6? is that the same as cc?
PLEASE HELP. THANK YOU.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 19, 2015)

All digital images are made up of pixels.  The more you magnify the image on the screen, the more likely you are to start seeing the pixels.  There is nothing smaller than the pixel... once you start seeing them, enlarging the image even more merely increases the size the pixel is displayed on the monitor.


----------



## madisonofriel (Apr 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> All digital images are made up of pixels.  The more you magnify the image on the screen, the more likely you are to start seeing the pixels.  There is nothing smaller than the pixel... once you start seeing them, enlarging the image even more merely increases the size the pixel is displayed on the monitor.


No, you don't understand, its at only 200%. It should be clear, I know because I've opened it before with no problems!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 19, 2015)

At 200%, one image pixel will show up on 4 monitor pixels.

Did you scale the image down, then save it?


----------



## KmH (Apr 20, 2015)

Photoshop CC 2014, which comes with the Photography package subscription, is the most current.
CS 6 is Photoshop 13 and now 2 releases removed from current.
CC is Photoshop 14, 14.1, and 14.2
CC 2014 is Photoshop 15

What is the image resolution (pixel dimensions) of the photos?

If the file type is JPEG what you are likely seeing is JPEG file compression artifacts known as MCU's, Minimum Coded Units, that are 8x8 pixel or 16x16 pixel groups.

If the files are not JPEG, what file type are they?


----------



## unpopular (Apr 20, 2015)

KmH said:


> What is the image resolution (pixel dimensions) of the photos?



(S)he is viewing the image at 200%, file size doesn't matter. It will appear pixelated.

OP - I've been using Photoshop for about 15 years. Seeing pixels at a zoom level of 200% is normal (and is actually a good thing).


----------

